# "the canadian" ridership with two departures a week



## yarrow (Feb 5, 2013)

anyone know how the off-season twice a week departures have affected ridership? . are the trains fuller or are just less people riding?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 6, 2013)

yarrow said:


> anyone know how the off-season twice a week departures have affected ridership? . are the trains fuller or are just less people riding?


Im taking #2 from VAC-TWO in a Roomette ( I wanted to do the TWO-VAC WB but there were no Specials or Express Fares Left!)@ the end of February and with the Express Deals and the 50% OFF Specials the Train I'm on is SOLD OUT!! (The Coach Fares were $197 which is a Great Deal if you can take 5 Days/4 Nights in Coach!) My Canadian Friends tell me that it's mostly Canadians and Older (Ahem!) Americans riding this time of year, not Positive of the Total Ridership but you can Google up via.ca and get Info/Fares etc. on the Canadians!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 6, 2013)

It’s been reported on the Can-Pass-Rail Group that the Canadian is running with a couple of extra cars now where previously the winter consist was usually 8 cars. (last winter some of the consists included an extra sleeper as a spare incase of a freeze-up in one of the other cars)

Here’s #2 departing Vancouver on Feb 1/13

F40
F40
Baggage 8601
Coach 8110
Coach 8137
Skyline 8500
Diner Palliser
Abbot Manor
Bell Manor
Carleton Manor
Thompson Manor
Yoho Park

Total 10 cars


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

We did Winnipeg to Vancouver between Christmas and New Years. The train was over 20 cars long, including 4 cars of coach. We were in coach and it was jam packed with hardly an empty seat on it.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm wondering if they're not going to want to bump service back up during the weeks around Christmas (the same time when the Ocean got upgraded) if the train is _that_ full and long.


----------

